# Flea Market Roadmaster 1938?



## TexasJeff2855 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am guessing 1938, based on some of this thread that I can decipher.  However, the upsidedown headbadge makes me suspicious about the whole thing.  I am wondering if the rear rack is correct as well.  The rear reflector has "BIKE" letters on it.  Comments?  Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd say '38 is an accurate date. I'm pretty sure my mens '38 is an F serial as well.

Looks like you've got a Roadmaster Supreme there.. I'm not an expert on these but that'd be my guess. The upside-down headbadge is kosher. Roadmaster used different badgings and used some upside down with the same exterior stamping, just to give variety or distinguish I guess. The chainguard on there is a great piece.

Great find! That'd be awesome if you can pull some original paint out from underneath that brush job.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 30, 2012)

The serial number places the frame in about the middle of 1940. The bike is not a Supreme model for two reasons; technically the Supreme moniker was no longer used in 1940. A version of the 1939 Lady’s Supreme was still being produced (with the change to the fork mounted headlight) but it was no longer called a Supreme. That top-of-the-line women’s bike was built on a frame with upswept rear chain stays and, most importantly, twin brace tubes located below the tank (the binding agent for all ladies “Supreme” models.)

By the end of 1940, four different full size 26” women’s frames were in production at CWC:

1.   The last of the “Supremes”

2.   A similar frame with the upswept stays but only one brace beneath the tank

3.   This frame (the design of which dates to 1937) with the straight chain stay rear

4.   And the first of the new 1941 girl’s frames which feature a completely redesigned front frame and tank.

While this is the most basic of those four frames, many of these were produced optioned-up with a springer and deluxe sheet metal so this bike may be quite original.

Beyond the serial number, the date of the bike could be no earlier than 1940 based on both the fork mounted headlight and the use of the twisted heart chain ring, both of which were first introduced by CWC that year.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's my girl's 1934 Rollfast, with the "BIKE" rear reflector.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mines a '38 and it's stamped as a "C" prefix in the SN.


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 5, 2012)

i have a road master that has the same bike reflector i have always thought the reflector was a modern one but its seems like it fits good in the taillight housing  where other ones don't ??  they ride nice with the springer front end I THINK MY BIKE IS AROUND 1949.............


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2012)

RMS,I know you probably told me before but is this a Supreme?


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry RMS.I found the old thread from 11-15 -2011


----------

